# MODAFINIL anyone ever used this?



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Suppose be a brain drug lol :thumb not sure id ever use it tho lol


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

not a braid drug, aint gonna make you smarter. its a nootropic, helps with concentration and focus.

havent used it either but got some one the way, will update when ive used it


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

weaver said:


> not a braid drug, aint gonna make you smarter. its a nootropic, helps with concentration and focus.
> 
> havent used it either but got some one the way, will update when ive used it


 used to boost conentration yes but suppoosed be bad for ya health if taken too much and u seen the film limitless? Lol madness init :lol: yes leme know how u get on pls bud


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> used to boost conentration yes but suppoosed be bad for ya health if taken too much and u seen the film limitless? Lol madness init :lol: yes leme know how u get on pls bud


 have a search of the forum, theres loads of people that have took it and give responses


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Okay cheers mate which forum? B)



b0t13 said:


> have a search of the forum, theres loads of people that have took it and give responses


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> Okay cheers mate which forum? B)


 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search/

type it in there and itll show it all


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

b0t13 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search/
> 
> type it in there and itll show it all


 Cheers bot13


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

I've got some alpha pharma modafinil. Sometimes I feel great on it. Sometimes lethargic. Really weird.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

What does it do for you tho?



Tommy_Traps said:


> I've got some alpha pharma modafinil. Sometimes I feel great on it. Sometimes lethargic. Really weird.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

On a good day makes me very alert and has a slight euphoric effect. On a bad day I hate everyone and everything and just want to be left alone.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

Ever heard of racetams? Google them. I've used aniracetam and it makes me happy as f**k. Considering using other ones in the future.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow so on a good day do u get s**t done? Is it a productive drug? Lol



Tommy_Traps said:


> On a good day makes me very alert and has a slight euphoric effect. On a bad day I hate everyone and everything and just want to be left alone.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Ever heard of racetams? Google them. I've used aniracetam and it makes me happy as f**k. Considering using other ones in the future.


 Never heard of them mate ill look em up, is there a comedown of them both tho?


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

Cal88scott said:


> Wow so on a good day do u get s**t done? Is it a productive drug? Lol


 If you've got your head in the books or doing something like a spreadsheet then yes.


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

Cal88scott said:


> Never heard of them mate ill look em up, is there a comedown of them both tho?


 Modafinil there's sometimes lethargy at the end of the day. But racetams there's f**k all.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Modafinil there's sometimes lethargy at the end of the day. But racetams there's f**k all.


 So racetams are better nootropic? :thumb


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

Racetams aren't as potent and can take days to kick in. But some such as aniracetam you can feel kick in quickly. They're a bit of a mixed bag.


----------



## Cal88scott (Mar 11, 2017)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Racetams aren't as potent and can take days to kick in. But some such as aniracetam you can feel kick in quickly. They're a bit of a mixed bag.


 Ill look into them


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Not that impressed with modinifil. Read about them being used years back when a Cambridge uni student used them to get her through her exams. Made me a little shaky, stuttered to get my words out at times and sore eyes (like they were strained and bloodshot). These symptoms were not constant but intermittent during the duration of using. I think it's individual like most things. Some people will rate, others won't. I don't.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Helps keep appetite at bay for me when dieting ( doing 5:2 and could eat nothing on the 2 days if it weren't for feeling a bit wobbly from the drastic lack of cals )


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

PSevens2017 said:


> Not that impressed with modinifil. Read about them being used years back when a Cambridge uni student used them to get her through her exams. Made me a little shaky, stuttered to get my words out at times and sore eyes (like they were strained and bloodshot). These symptoms were not constant but intermittent during the duration of using. I think it's individual like most things. Some people will rate, others won't. I don't.


 Try halving your dose. 200mg is too much in one go for most.

Think you'll find more than one student used them. Students are renown for using stims, along with ritalin, adderall, anything amphetamine based.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Cal88scott said:


> Suppose be a brain drug lol :thumb not sure id ever use it tho lol


 It's a great stim to use. 100mg when you feel you are lagging.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

100mg I barely feel now

150mg gives me anxiety that lasts about an hour, can smash through work for a good six hours or so without stopping though.

200mg - not bothered trying, the former dose is bad enough :lol:

Got my new batch from a different place, will try 100mg in the morning and see how work goes


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Not sure OP is banned now?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Excellent when you are sleep-deprived. However, it doesn't work the same for everyone.


----------

